# Briefpapier mit Word XP



## Lobi (28. April 2004)

Hi Leute...
...ich möchte gern für einen Bekannten Briefpapier erstellen.
Er hat bis jetzt immer mit vorgedrucktem Briefpapier gearbeitet und darauf dann seine Rechungen und so weiter gedruckt.

Nun fragte er mich ob ich ihm nicht etwas erstellen könnte, wo er beides GLEICHZEITIG mit seinem Drucker ausdrucken kann.
Sein Drucker ist sehr gut und daher für soetwas geeignet.

Ich wollte ihm auf sein Briefpapier einen Kopf legen... so ne Art Logo über die ganze Breite... dann wollte ich einen Rand um das Blatt legen und unten eine Aussparung für die Geschäftsdaten.

Wenn man nun in Word eine Grafik einfügt, die in diesem Falle ja über das komplette Blatt verläuft kann man ja "normal" nicht mehr drauf schreiben. (nur neben, unter oder über der Grafik)
Bzw, wenn ich die Grafik HINTER den Text lege, setzt der Cursor an der obersten linken Stelle der Grafik an.
Das wäre ja ber viel zu umständlich um einen Brief zu schreiben

Nun hab ich heraus gefunden, dass ich Tabellen erstellen kann... in diesem Fall für Adresse, Betreff, Text und so weiter... 
Und dann kann ich die Grafik HINTER den Text legen und normal schreiben.
(das mit den Tabellen wusste ich natürlich schon vorher  )

Meine Frage ist nun ob ich da auf dem richtigen Weg bin oder das vielleicht viel zu umständlich mache... kann mir da jemand von euch ein paar Tips zu geben?
Ich kenne mich leider mit Word XP noch nicht so gut aus.

Danke im voraus!


----------



## bluesbounce (28. April 2004)

hmmm, würde ich einfach mit Rechtsklick auf die Grafik und dann formatieren wählen, auf Layout und dann auf hinter den Text legen, dann brauchst DU auch keine Tabellen mehr und kannst ohne Probs über dem Grafik Layout schreiben.

Hoffe es hilft.


----------



## Lobi (28. April 2004)

Na ja... das Problem liegt hier dann wohl daran, dass man dann nur "fortlaufend" schreiben kann...
...ich denke mit Tabellen wirds ein bissl übersichtlicher und Anwenderfreunlicher.

Suche allersings grad die funktion um Tabellen zu fixieren.. weiss von früher, dass es da irgendwas gab... finds aber nimmer...

Aber danke für deine Antwort!


----------



## BlaBla-HH (28. April 2004)

Hallo Lobi,

warum arbeitest Du nicht mit Kopf-, und Fusszeile? Dort kannst Du auch Grafiken ablegen, die zwar während der Bearbeitung in Word matt schattiert aussehen, jedoch beim Ausdruck normal gedruckt werden. In der Fusszeile wäre dann Platz für Bankdaten etc. 
Um einen Rahmen für das gesamte Dokument zu erstellen, musst Du nur unter "Datei - Seite einrichten" die Registerkartei "Layout" wählen um dort den Button Ränder anzuklicken. Dann wählst Du den passenden Rahmen und speicherst das ganze als *.dot - Datei (Vorlagen werden bei Word als *.dot - Datei gespeichert)


----------



## Lobi (28. April 2004)

Vielen dank!

Das werd ich mir mal genauer ansehen... bin zwar inzwischen selber fast so weit, nur hab ich dann das Problem, dass ich nur EIN Blatt zur verfügung habe, da ja die Grafik nur auf dem ersten Blatt liegt.

Bei DEINER Beschreibung schätz ich jetzt mal auf die schnelle, kann man dann unendlich drucken...

Mal sehen ob ichs hinbekomme...

Viele Grüsse nach HH übrigens! Ist ja nicht so weit von hier *gg*


----------



## BlaBla-HH (28. April 2004)

Hallo Lobi,

ja, Du kannst unendlich viele Seiten drucken. Die Kopf- und Fusszeilen werden bei korrekter Einstellung jederzeit auf den folgenden Seiten übernommen.

*nachSchleswigHosteinwinkentu*


----------



## Lobi (28. April 2004)

Jo... bin grad voll in Action...

Also den Rand hab ich jetzt
Hab auch schon herausgefunden, dass ich auf der ersten Seite ne andere Kopf- und Fusszeile verwenden kann als auf den Folgeseiten...

...muss ja nicht auf jede Seite der Absender!
...und so muss ich dann auch das Logo nur auf die erste Seite bringen!
(Spart tinte und sieht meiner Meinung nach besser aus!

Geschäftsdaten werde ich allerdings auf alle Seiten setzen... dann noch ne Seitennummer... na ja... und dann brauch ich wohl nur noch die normalen Daten (adresse bla bla) einfach vorschreiben, damit man weiss wo sie hinterher hin kommen...

Sieht JETZT SCHON gut aus *fg*


[EDIT]
Hab jetzt soweit eigentlich alles fertig!
Und sieht wie gesagt auch richtig gut aus!

Nur leider find ich nix, womit ich Falz- und Lochmerkmal setzen könnte... hast du dazu noch nen Tipp vielleicht?
[/EDIT]


----------



## Moritz123 (21. Juni 2004)

Schau mal hier - funktioniert prima:
-> http://www.ig4-forum.de/index.php?showtopic=320


----------



## zerozerozero (16. September 2004)

Tschuldigung dass ich so dazwischen funke, aber meine Problematik ist ganz ähnlich: Nur will ich kein Logo, sondern ein fertiges A4 großes digitales Briefpapier hinterlegen.

Nun hab ich mir das so gedacht, mit der funktion "format>hintergrund>wasserzeichen" das zu machen. doch das worddokument, welches den hintergrund bekommen soll, brauch auf jeden fall die seitenränder, sonst geht uns die ganze formatierung flöten.
nun ist das wasserzeichen aber leider nur auf die seite abzügliche der seitenränder eingepasst.

gleiches ist es mit eingefügter grafik, welche ich auch nicht an die richtige position bringen noch richtig sperren kann, so dass man sie nicht aus versehen verschiebt.

das muss doch möglich sein dass man seinen briefbogen da in den hintergrund bekommt, oder?


----------



## Lobi (17. September 2004)

Hi...
...also auf jeden Fall kannst du eine Grafik über die ganze Seite legen und sie SO formatieren (rechtsklick, grafik formatieren), dass du die Schrift darüber legen kannst!

Dann kann man über einfügen, Textfeld das Formular SO formatieren, dass man Vorgaben für Adresse, Betreff und so weiter hat.

Ist bestimm Fummelkram und ich denke, dass das Druckbild hinterher wohl nicht wirklich gut ist!
Zumindest nicht so gut wie wenn man auch die grafischen Möglichkeiten von Word ausnutzen würde.
Also so wie ich das gemacht habe.

Mein Briefpapier ist übrigens sehr schön geworden und auch sehr gut angekommen!
Auch das Problem mit Falz- und Lochmerkmal konnte ich gut lösen!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (9. Januar 2008)

Hi,
wiehast du den das Problem mit den Falz- und Lochmarken gelöst?

Gruß


----------



## Leola13 (9. Januar 2008)

Hai,

@DirtyWorld : Ist ja löblich, daß du die SuFu benutzt hast, aber glaubst du, daß es Lobi noch gibt ?

Zumindest hier im Forum.

Die Falz und Lochmarken solltes du über Absatzmarken / Bundsteg in Kombi mit evtl. einer Wasserzeichengrafik hinbekommen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (10. Januar 2008)

Warum nicht? Ich hab ihn zwar noch nie gesehen, aber er hat ja zumindestens noch die Renomeeeinführung mitbekommen.

Ich hab inzwischen auchein frei verfügbares Programm gefunden welches einem die Arbeit mit den falzmarken abnimmt. http://www.add-in-world.com/katalog/#word
Hatte leider keine Zeit mehr das zu posten.

Gruß


----------



## Dr Dau (11. Januar 2008)

Hallo!


Leola13 hat gesagt.:


> Die Falz und Lochmarken solltes du über Absatzmarken / Bundsteg in Kombi mit evtl. einer Wasserzeichengrafik hinbekommen.


Also ich mache es ganz anders.....
Man nehme das Zeichenwerkzeug und füge 3 horizontale Linien ein.
Mit einem Doppelklick auf die jeweilige Linie wird diese formatiert und positioniert und zum Schluss noch verankert.
Die Falzmarken kommen auf 10,5 und 21cm, die Lochmarke auf 14.85cm (bei DIN A4 Hochformat).
Ob man die Datei nun als irgendwas.doc, falzmarken.dot oder gar normal.dot anlegt, ist eher eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks und/oder dem Einsatzzweck.

Zum Threadersteller (auch wenns wohl schon lange erledigt ist):
Ich würde niemals eine Grafik bis an den Rand gehen lassen, erst recht nicht wenn das Dokument für Rechnungen bzw. den Schriftverkehr einer Firma verwendet werden soll.
Schliesslich druckt nicht jeder Drucker randlos, und man sollte nicht vergessen dass ein Drucker irgendwann mal seinen Geist aufgeben kann.
Dann ist man dazu gezwungen (da geschäftlich darauf angewiesen) irgend einen Ersatz zu besorgen..... egal wie teuer dieser ist, hauptsache er druckt randlos.

Zum Thema Vordrucke vs. selber drucken:
Hier spielt die Menge eine Rolle.
Schreibt man nur ein paar Rechnungen pro Jahr, dann ist selber drucken günstiger.
Schreibt man aber z.B. ein paar tausend Rechnungen pro Jahr, dann sind Vordrucke definitiv günstiger.
Wichtig bei den Vordrucken ist halt dass man sich gleich einen entsprechenden Vorrat herstellen lässt..... und nicht diesen Monat 100, dann 50, dann 150 usw.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

